# Power button on Iphone 3G



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Usally when I keep press power button on Iphone 3G for more then a few seconds the "Slide to power off" message comes on so I can close and pwoer off Iphone..

Recentlyc I keep press power button for more then a few secons on Iphone it goes into sleep mode. Is there something faulty with my power button ?


Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Apple provides troubleshooting steps please try to use their website first iPhone: Hardware troubleshooting


----------

